# Livepage.apple.com Problem?



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Is anyone else having a problem with the livepage.apple.com website in either Safari or IE?

Every time I try and go to the site I get redirected to a site I am not interested in going to...

This doesn't happen with any other site but livepage.apple.com website for me. 

It's really strange.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

It re-directs to 'http://apple.netscape.com/apple.adp' - which I think it's supposed to re-direct to; I don't think it's an error.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Working for me in safari as I have it as my homepage:
http://apple.netscape.com/apple.adp


----------



## insertclevername (Apr 8, 2003)

Working fine here tooo....


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi All, 

I think I figured it out. There is some kind of new vulnerbality for OS X that causes Browsers to redirect from a specific web address to a porn site. I'm not sure how this thing got it, but everytime I went to livepage.apple.com, as it was my homepage, I was redirected to a porn site. 

Not cool. MacSurfer.com and a couple of other Mac sites are just now talking about this problem. It has seemed to go away only after I use internet cleaner to totally wipe all Browser files and I reset my location in my network preferences. 

I think it has something to do with IE (surpise, surpise) because the problem resurfaced immediatly after I tried IE to test out the fix (which Safari had seemed to take). 

Needless to say I'm a bit ticked off.  Stupid Malware / Spyware


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

So I found out Friday afternoon that the intermitent problem I was having with a redirect from the livepage.apple.com site was happening to another Apple user at work. It seems that it is a work server issue as I haven't had the problem on my home network. 

Very strange. I don't know what would cause an unwanted redirect like that.


----------

